# Driver shaft replacement cost



## nuclear_phil (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear all,

During one of my on course anger management sessions I inadvertently snapped the shaft of my mizuno mp 600 driver ( the shaft was a prolaunch graffaloy red circa 2009). I asked the pro at the course i was playing, although not a member this is my local, how much for a reshaft and was quoted approx 100 pounds for a similar shaft plus reshaft. No custom fitting was included, has not seen my swing just asked what carry i normally make and said regular then.

Thought the price a tad steep for the change, the samr shaft o was happy with prior to my outburst is 25 pound on gamola, surely the fitting (of shaft into head) and regrip cant be 75!!??

Am I being tightfisted or is this a bit steep? Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. I am happy to pay 100 but thought the price would at least include him looking at my swing speed and trying a few shafts to see which is best as i have a problem eith high ball traj normally.

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds like an excuse for a fitting or a new driver to me....

To actually be helpful: Anything above Â£60 sounds about right, my last shaft fitting cost about Â£70-90 but that was ages ago and it included a fitting.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 2, 2013)

Prolaunch Red is about Â£25 plus delivery (or Â£14.99 plus Â£8 from ESCGolf on Ebay - not a favourite sellar of mine though) plus extrction/fitting and a grip so Â£60 max.

Pro is taking the 'proverbial'. 

If you really like the head/shaft combo, find a fitter nearby and get it sorted - though it'll feel slightly different (any change does).

Plenty of MP-600s on Ebay for about Â£35. NV VS Proto is a pretty good shaft if you can't find one with a PL Red.

Lesson learnt?


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how your conversation would've gone. Do you want a custom fitting or do you want a like for like / similar replacement as you hit your old driver well?

If you want the same shaft, you could always ask how much they'd charge for removing the old shaft, fitting one you'd sourced (for Â£25 or whatever) and re-gripping the club.

If you're considering different options as you didn't really get on with your old shaft and felt it failed you in a couple of areas, mention that (the specific areas too), talk about other shafts clubs you've hit and how you've felt about them and ask for suggestions. Maybe enquire about fitting costs if you're interested in that option.

edit: people have already mentioned seeing a fitter as an option, another might be to get a price for it to be sent back to the manufacturer and have them replace it.


----------



## shewy (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone that charges more than Â£10 to change shafts is taking the michael,done it myself loads of times and it takes 10 minutes.Get one off gamola and a new grip and you can have it done for around Â£35.


----------



## timchump (Jun 3, 2013)

sounds a lot, i don't think he saw you and decided to take the mick, he's just very uncompetitive

you can pick up an mp600 driver second hand for about 50 notes on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mizuno-mp...olfClubs_JN&hash=item4173b468cb#ht_177wt_1170


----------



## Doh (Jun 3, 2013)

If your going to buy one off the net make sure you get the  right tip size.


----------



## mab (Jun 5, 2013)

Assuming the shaft is not broken at the hosel (which can be an absolute pain), then the process to pull your broken shaft and install a new shaft is really not difficult or time consuming.  Charging Â£75 to do that is a little steep, but then he does have to recover his costs for the equipment and consumables he's purchsed, his time, etc.

Plus there can be a little more to it that some are suggesting, e.g. turning the ferrule to get it just so takes a little time.


----------



## shewy (Jun 5, 2013)

sorry mab but have to disagree, ferrule can be saved and reused,even a new one can be turned down with the right chemicals in a few minutes.If it's broken at the hosel then it's a bit harder but not overly so. Â£75 way ott
0.335" tip SIZE BTW


----------



## mab (Jun 8, 2013)

shewy said:



			sorry mab but have to disagree, ferrule can be saved and reused,even a new one can be turned down with the right chemicals in a few minutes.If it's broken at the hosel then it's a bit harder but not overly so. Â£75 way ott
0.335" tip SIZE BTW
		
Click to expand...

I can't disagree with you in all honesty. Ferrule _can_ be saved, but they can also be a pain sometimes... but even so, turning down a new ferrule with some nail polish remover is just as you say, a 5 minute job. Just trying to offer some thoughts as to the extra 5 minute jobs here and there that add up to offer some justification. Â£75 certainly sounds a lot to me, but then I build clubs for fun and not as a business. 

At Â£100 (Â£75 + Â£25 shaft), you might as well buy one of last years drivers with a quality aftermarket shaft already installed. Plenty of options on eBay and elsewhere.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 9, 2013)

mab said:



			I can't disagree with you in all honesty. Ferrule _can_ be saved, but they can also be a pain sometimes... but even so, turning down a new ferrule with some nail polish remover is just as you say, a 5 minute job. Just trying to offer some thoughts as to the extra 5 minute jobs here and there that add up to offer some justification. Â£75 certainly sounds a lot to me, but then I build clubs for fun and not as a business. 

At Â£100 (Â£75 + Â£25 shaft), you might as well buy one of last years drivers with a quality aftermarket shaft already installed. Plenty of options on eBay and elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you over the real business cost of these 'little elements' - many pro shops simply aren't doing reshafts any more; they outsource it in the same way as loft lie adjustments.

There's also the fact that I would expect an element of mark up on the shaft as well - say 10% or so.

However, the OP did quote 100 *+* reshafting, and for a 'similar shaft' - so I think we can all agree that he neither wanted the job, nor quoted a realistic price (unless he was going to have to drill out a broken off shaft).


----------

